

Google +1 fails on HN comments pages - tantalor
http://plus1.atspace.co.uk/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fitem%3Fid%3D3193344

======
tantalor
I have a Chrome extension installed which shows a +1 button for any page (but
not every page).

When I try to +1 a comments page on HN, I get a +1 error.

This is reproducible on the linked site (<http://i.imgur.com/ZjrMU.png>).

Google says, "a +1 button error can occur for a variety of reasons, including
the following:

* Server timeout: Check your Internet connection and try refreshing the page.

* Suspended profile: If your profile has been suspended, you won't be able to +1 content.

* Apps user: Google profiles aren't available for Apps accounts, so you won't be able to use the +1 button.

* Blocked cookies: If you've disabled 3rd party cookies in your browser you won't be able to use the +1 button.

None of these reasons explain why +1 would fail reliably for a given URL.

